# Man of steel Trailer



## rpaillot (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi there

Just curious if you guys think we're hearing some bits of the new man of steel score in the last trailer :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DIgYuPdZgpM (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... IgYuPdZgpM)

Really one of the best trailer music I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 17, 2013)

I was wondering that also! Loved it!


----------



## Lex (Apr 17, 2013)

Best trailer in a long time. The music, the cut, directing, pace. Next time someone ask me for advice how to do trailers I'll just say go and watch "Man Of Steel theatrical #3" until you are blue in the face.

And how about those amazing percussion?? Best sounding percussion ensemble since Bourne trilogy for me.


alex


P.S.
No, this is not a kiss ass post, nature of my work is such that I watch every new trailer each day, so when something as good as this pops up I get excited, regardless of who did the score.


----------



## Consona (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea, the music fits this great trailer superbly.

The sequence when Superman is flying through the white light beam, uber-awesome. :D


----------



## IvanP (Apr 17, 2013)

Totally agree....

Could this be because of the fact that the trailer music has been composed to this trailer exclusively? 

Or because it doesn't sound as heavy, almost random edited as a lot are nowadays, and rather showcases a perfectly structured dramatic arc that makes the trailer looks like a complete movie on its own?

I'm really curious to know which one was the case...hopefully the 1st one and we would come back to custom trailer composition 

Is that Hans' music btw? It sounds awesome! Love the interval and tension build up until it hits a resolution and Baang, Superman flying. Awesome, really awesome stuff 

Btw, is the melody line in that moment an hommage to Strauss' Zarathustra? As it was in the Williams score?


----------



## Kralc (Apr 17, 2013)

Lex @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> And how about those amazing percussion?? Best sounding percussion ensemble since Bourne trilogy for me.


+1. 

I'm such a fanboy for these trailers now. Hype just gets to much for me. o[])


----------



## rickholets (Apr 17, 2013)

What I heard was that it is in fact a taste of HZ's score. And it's quite enjoyable.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with everyone. It's a superb trailer, editing and music wise. It got me hooked. Those quick 16th strings gives the music that propulsive momentum. I love how the brass is integrated as well. It's heroic but contemporary and not pastiche of Williams' or any other Superman theme. Is this Zimmer's music or is it some other trailer composer's?

I would love to have this piece on my iPod. Though I think if I listen to it in the car, I'd wrack up speeding tickets. It's a terrific piece of music. And though I was worried about the drum element that Hans talked about in interviews, yeah, I think it works here. I really do.

When they released the first trailer tracked with Thin Red Line I was floored. It lent an epic, solemn tone to the story. But I wondered how the action sequences would be treated and if this is the direction, dang, it's going to be really terrific. 

EDIT- 

I listened to this again. What a great building cue. You have this plaintive piano part at the beginning, then a percussion (is that Bohdran?) riff begins, and those string ostinati are added along with that trumpet staccato (cleverly playing an alternating tonic to major 7th interval- nice!) and finally that all out brass statement. Hope this gets released on iTunes or as a download. Totally dig it. 

Okay, back to work now.....[hearing theme in my head]


----------



## sluggo (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, PLUS 1000 what everyone else said and...

I like to think that one of the reasons this trailer music hits so nicely is that it does NOT have the trendy "PRCCHHH, KRTCHHH, BRAAAAM, WOB WOB WOB" we are hearing so much of lately. 

Just my opinion...but that dubstep inspired, electronic noise-cussion creates the exact opposite effect of goosebumps on your neck. 

Thanks Hans, this is what I call "The good s&*t".
I got hooked on it a long time ago and whenever I hear it these days, it reminds me why I got into this business.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 17, 2013)

This is what I call a good trailer production!

To my ears it seems that the music was written for the picture and there is no use of a library track. Works perfect!


----------



## MacQ (Apr 17, 2013)

Triplets FTW!! Thank-you Hans, for championing rhythms that aren't the same-old-same!! Makes me smile.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Hans tweeted a link to it so I assume it's his music:

http://iwillfindhim.com

I like it.


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully this is the beginning of a new trend of using more developed music cues in trailers. And holy f*ck there are no BRAAAMS but it's still intense, it's possible afterall! woooo!

This is definitely a new high-bar standard for editors and trailer composers!


----------



## rpaillot (Apr 17, 2013)

What I particulary like about this cue is the "major" feeling of the theme (without it feeling cheesy )

I mean , many blockbusters trailer sound kinda apocalyptical.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 17, 2013)

This movie must be awesome!


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2013)

MacQ @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Triplets FTW!! Thank-you Hans, for championing rhythms that aren't the same-old-same!! Makes me smile.



Yeah thanks to Hans synths are hip again in film scores, a few years back we would have gotten kicked out of movies for deliberately using a synth patch.

And now he introduces The Epic Jazz Waltz =o 

Claude


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 17, 2013)

Lex @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> And how about those amazing percussion?? Best sounding percussion ensemble since Bourne trilogy for me.
> 
> 
> alex



I heard the trailer on my big speakers and also noticed this very cool sound of the drums / percussion. Maybe Hans has used samples from the upcoming Spitfire/HZ library?


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 17, 2013)

You know this reminds me a wee bit of Powell's Hancock track Death and Transfiguration from the standpoint of the triplet figures being doubled by percussion and contrasted by a brass statement. I love that score BTW. I wonder if Powell had any influence on this track? Just curious. It really is super!


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2013)

dcoscina @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> You know this reminds me a wee bit of Powell's Hancock track Death and Transfiguration from the standpoint of the triplet figures being doubled by percussion and contrasted by a brass statement. I love that score BTW. I wonder if Powell had any influence on this track? Just curious. It really is super!



Good point! Thats also a really cool movement in that track, wish it was longer.


----------



## rJames (Apr 17, 2013)

Every trailer for this movie has had the same tone. Hero has doubts and recreates or rediscovers himself as hero. Rebuilding.

The tone is (has been) not action movie as much as character study. (even though it may well be an action movie)

This is what happens to a trailer when the director is involved (speculation). And especially when he has the composer as a right hand. (more speculation based on what Hans said here about his involvement in the Inception trailer)

Remember Hans' post about the power in the low velocities of drums? Well used in this music.

I agree that its a beautiful trailer. Too bad that kind of creative leap can only be taken when the director and his team are already on board. But IMHO (and I really don't know all that much about it), like everything about movies, the safe route is always taken. There is too much at stake to go out on a limb.

So, the trailer houses use the latest flavor for every movie in a particular genre. Amazingly creative people in that business... no doubt! But everyone wants to land the contract.

It's too bad that the only way something new is injected is if Hans Zimmer delivers it. Obviously, he's that good. And he resonates with the audience so well. But its still too bad.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 17, 2013)

Watched it at least 10 times last night - brilliant from every angle and the music was gorgeous - Gave me a modern Americana-esque feel(if that makes sense?) that integrated so well into the picture/vibe. Been looking forward to the film since it's teaser launch and equally excited about Hans' score!



Ryan :D


----------



## Rctec (Apr 17, 2013)

The music is actually from the score. A little bit recut - the tune is actually a bit longer in it's development. What you think of as synth sounds are 8 pedal steel guitars. Best organic pad sound yet  The perc is the session I did at WB and Fox with 15 drummers:
JR Robinson
Jason Bonham
Josh Freese
Pharrell Williams 
Danny Carey
Satnam Ramgotra
Toss Panos 
Jim Keltner
Curt Bisquera
Trevor Lawrence Jr
Matt Chamberlain
Ryeland Allison
Sheila E
Bernie Dresel
Vinnie Colaiuta
with the amazing JunkieXL conducting (There is something to be said to get a drummer who is a star of EDM and knows how to get a crowd of twohundred thousand people dancing at his shows to liontame and energise this lot!)
But of course the real plus is the lack of sound effects...which gets us back to that other thread about dubbing music loudly 
I'm glad you liked it!
-Hz-


----------



## Blakus (Apr 17, 2013)

Amazing Hans, can't wait to hear the full thing! This is one of the only trailers I recall watching multiple times for the joy of it!


----------



## composeradrian (Apr 17, 2013)

ditto to watching it multiple times!

Great work, HZ! Looking forward to the film! Quite a roster of drummers too! Josh Freese from A Perfect Circle?!? Love that first album and he has some great licks on there.

I'd imagine it was real easy to be smokin' and jokin' in that session with all those guys (and gal). But I'm sure they're all pros and got down to business when needed. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 17, 2013)

Truly spectacular Hans! That is one seriously impressive lineup of drummers : )




Ryan :D


----------



## rickholets (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan Scully @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Gave me a modern Americana-esque feel(if that makes sense?) that integrated so well into the picture/vibe.



I know exactly what you mean with the Americana comment. I was feeling it too, especially with the percussion/rhythm choices. It somehow captures the American spirit for me, and I really like it.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 17, 2013)

oops


----------



## rJames (Apr 17, 2013)

How many pianists? :wink:


----------



## Consona (Apr 18, 2013)

composeradrian @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> Josh Freese from A Perfect Circle?!?


And Danny Carey from Tool?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> What you think of as synth sounds are 8 pedal steel guitars. Best organic pad sound yet  The perc is the session I did at WB and Fox with 15 drummers:
> JR Robinson
> Jason Bonham
> Josh Freese
> ...



Very coool!


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 18, 2013)

*"P.S. 
No, this is not a kiss ass post, nature of my work is such that I watch every new trailer each day, so when something as good as this pops up I get excited, regardless of who did the score"*


Yeah yeah.....

lol



Looks like it could be a good movie even though I am not a superman fan.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder whether HZ would ever consider releasing this piece on iTunes? It seriously kicks ass. 

Love that horn line. That 5-third-min6th is so epic sounding. I also dig that alternating maj-min chord outlining the piece. It creates an ambiguous feeling both of heroicism and danger. It's telling us that this is not the optimistic, post WW2 Supes. I really respect the thought that went into designing this score just from the little bit we've been privy to. 

Steel string gtr was a stroke of genius.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 18, 2013)

It's my very dodgy one-fingered piano playing on an upright. The track is from my original mock-up demo. And yes, we are releasing the demos this time...


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2013)

Hans, did you build a virtual-instrument with this 8 pedal steel guitars (looped e.t.c)?


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 18, 2013)

Rctec @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> The music is actually from the score. A little bit recut - the tune is actually a bit longer in it's development. What you think of as synth sounds are 8 pedal steel guitars. Best organic pad sound yet  The perc is the session I did at WB and Fox with 15 drummers:
> JR Robinson
> Jason Bonham
> Josh Freese
> ...



:shock: 

Sorry to flood the thread with quotes, but as a drummer, I kind of just had a mini-stroke.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 18, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> It's my very dodgy one-fingered piano playing on an upright. The track is from my original mock-up demo. And yes, we are releasing the demos this time...



Excellent news! You really nailed the kinetic energy of the character without taking from Williams' 12/8 rhythmic figure that is ingrained in pop culture as Superman music. Not an easy task.


----------



## Inductance (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a nerd twofold on this one! Obviously I am a film score nerd, but I'm also a comic book fan. Everyone has covered all the film score points already, so speaking as a comic book nerd... This film is supposedly launching the Justice League film franchise, and the rumors were that it featured a special character to do this. Hz obviously knows if this is true or not, but I'm sure he's sworn to secrecy... (hopeful emoticon face)


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2013)

Inductance @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> I am a nerd twofold on this one! Obviously I am a film score nerd, but I'm also a comic book fan. Everyone has covered all the film score points already, so speaking as a comic book nerd... This film is supposedly launching the Justice League film franchise, and the rumors were that it featured a special character to do this. Hz obviously knows if this is true or not, but I'm sure he's sworn to secrecy... (hopeful emoticon face)



I sure hope Hans isn't pigeon holed into scoring the big superhero movies. It's always a pleasure to hear his work on movies with more diverse stories and emotions.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 19, 2013)

Totally pigeonholed. "Rush" is about the superheroes James Hunt and Niki Lauda, written by the great Peter Morgan with Ron Howard directing...


----------



## Alastair (Apr 19, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> Totally pigeonholed. "Rush" is about the superheroes James Hunt and Niki Lauda, written by the great Peter Morgan with Ron Howard directing...



Can't wait for that, although to be honest Lone Ranger interests me even more. I really don't know what to expect....a POTC style swashbuckling action score or something entirely different? That's the beauty of Hans though, the diversity of his scores is incredible.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 19, 2013)

Also loved Rush's trailer!! But I'm biased, I'm a F1 addict...

But the truth is that there are some awesome movies coming this year!

Is that your music as well from the movie, Hans?

Who's that cello player, btw? Tina? 

thank you, 

Iván


----------



## Inductance (Apr 19, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> Totally pigeonholed. "Rush" is about the superheroes James Hunt and Niki Lauda, written by the great Peter Morgan with Ron Howard directing...



Hey, isn't Thor in that movie...? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rctec (Apr 19, 2013)

The trailer music in Rush is us - with Martin Tillman playing the cello. I'm way behind on "Lone Ranger"...but then so is everybody else. Some 28 hour days ahead for us!


----------



## guitarman1960 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just seen the Rush trailer. Looks and sounds awesome, being an F1 fan I can't wait for this movie.
Hope more Trailers will become like this, and show respect for the music and don't drown it out with stupid sound effect impacts that hurt your ears, Also wonderful to hear Trailers that don't have f***ing dubstep synths and f***ing reverse hits every few seconds.
Hope this can be a new trend.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 19, 2013)

guitarman1960 @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> Hope more Trailer music will become like this, these show respect for the music and don't drown it out with stupid sound effect impacts that hurt your ears, Also wonderful to hear Trailers that don't have f***ing dubstep synths and f***ing reverse hits every few seconds.
> Hope this can be a new trend.



Yes, move away from the many loop-based noisemakers. What I say for years now. (and for this I was criticized by many here vehemently...) 



> The trailer music in Rush is us - with Martin Tillman playing the cello... .



Very nice!


----------



## Alastair (Apr 19, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> The trailer music in Rush is us - with Martin Tillman playing the cello. I'm way behind on "Lone Ranger"...but then so is everybody else. Some 28 hour days ahead for us!



Martin Tillman...was he the guy that played the electric cello for the Joker theme? Anyway, I hope you find success with the Lone Ranger, I'm thinking it's going to be a timbre very much like Parlay from POTC, a track I loved. 8)


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome! Cant wait to hear the demo's as well. Great Job HZ!


----------



## Dean (Apr 19, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> [
> 
> Yes, move away from the many loop-based noisemakers. What I say for years now. (and for this I was criticized by many here vehemently...)
> 
> very nice!


\

Who criticised you for this? D


----------



## musophrenic (Apr 19, 2013)

Love this trailer, love its music, love the promise of the movie this looks like it's gonna be. Watching it felt exactly like watching the third TDKR trailer for me (the music for that one was also a thing of pure beauty!) ... I just CANNOT WAIT for June to arrive.

I do love the fact that Hans and the rest of the RC team work on the trailers for the movies they're writing for. 

And I wonder if you're ever gonna take a break, Hans! Looking forward to Rush and The Lone Ranger :D


----------



## IvanP (Apr 20, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> The trailer music in Rush is us - with Martin Tillman playing the cello.



Great work, everybody!!


----------



## angelluisrivera (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a funny experiment with Williams music On man of steel trailer 3, great Zimmer's music but still loving Williams score...

http://youtu.be/-DUiXZj1c7M


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm such a misery with superhero films having totally OD'd on the genre so I missed this the first time around. If I'm won over - and I am - that's quite something, I tells ya.

Terrific cue and trailer, and yes it does feel significant like Inception did... this will hopefully kill the BRAAAM. Now just hoping against hope the film itself PG, fun and something that slightly younger kids can embrace too, and then I'll really cheer up.


----------



## Malo (Apr 21, 2013)

Great trailer! This is the movie I'm most looking forward to this year. :D 

I am also very happy about the music we're hearing in this trailer. IMHO, there is no point in going for a 70s Williams pastiche in a modern day version like this. Actually, when the first picture from the movie was published I thought they had set the film in the 1940s, like Captain America. Then, it would have made sense to have a Williams-type orchestral score.

I thought the Superman Returns score perhaps suffered a bit from having to feature some Williams, but at the same time aiming to sound more "current".

Mr. Zimmer gets it right, though, as he is composing and producing in his very own style! Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I've watched the trailer 20 times to hear the tune.

Stumbled upon this file of just the song on sound cloud:
https://soundcloud.com/antovolk/hans-zi ... n-of-steel


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2013)

Dammit, PG-13 in the USA and 148 minutes. *sigh*


----------



## Ed (Apr 21, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Apr 21 said:


> Stumbled upon this file of just the song on sound cloud:
> https://soundcloud.com/antovolk/hans-zi ... n-of-steel



You can hear the ducks in the audio I assume this is from a 5.1 mix where they removed the centre channel.


----------



## Lex (Apr 21, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Apr 21 said:


> Dammit, PG-13 in the USA and 148 minutes. *sigh*



Don't be sad, in a couple of years you'll be old enough to see it too. 

alex


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 21, 2013)

Dean @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Apr 19 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



First of all the known HZ copier ... .


----------



## nikolas (Apr 21, 2013)

gunther: No need to go back to older and grouchier days I think!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 22, 2013)

nikolas @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> gunther: No need to go back to older and grouchier days I think!



You are right, Sir.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> guitarman1960 @ Fri Apr 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope more Trailer music will become like this, these show respect for the music and don't drown it out with stupid sound effect impacts that hurt your ears, Also wonderful to hear Trailers that don't have f***ing dubstep synths and f***ing reverse hits every few seconds.
> ...



Haha I'm gunna call you on this  (as I'm sure you knew I would) 

I can totally get behind you guys not particularly going for the modern sound fx style trailer scores that are quite popular these days...everyone is entitled to like what they like. BUT from a creative stand point you have to give these guys some of the respect they deserve, while it may not be creative with regards to melody or harmony...The textures these 'loops-based noisemakers' are able to produce can be incredible and is worth more than casual dismissal.

That being said I did enjoy hearing some melody back in trailers, its great to hear themes back in advertising. 

I am just saying, feel free to like what you like. But give respect where its due 

-DJ


----------



## Lex (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> Haha I'm gunna call you on this  (as I'm sure you knew I would)
> 
> I can totally get behind you guys not particularly going for the modern sound fx style trailer scores that are quite popular these days...everyone is entitled to like what they like. BUT from a creative stand point you have to give these guys some of the respect they deserve, while it may not be creative with regards to melody or harmony...The textures these 'loops-based noisemakers' are able to produce can be incredible and is worth more than casual dismissal.
> 
> ...



Please don't feed the troll....he is always hungry and says oops a lot.

alex


----------



## Consona (Apr 22, 2013)

To lighten up the discussion a little. :D


----------



## mark812 (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> Haha I'm gunna call you on this  (as I'm sure you knew I would)
> 
> I can totally get behind you guys not particularly going for the modern sound fx style trailer scores that are quite popular these days...everyone is entitled to like what they like. BUT from a creative stand point you have to give these guys some of the respect they deserve, while it may not be creative with regards to melody or harmony...The textures these 'loops-based noisemakers' are able to produce can be incredible and is worth more than casual dismissal.
> 
> ...



Are you a "modern composer"? :lol:


----------



## Ed (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> The textures these 'loops-based noisemakers' are able to produce can be incredible and is worth more than casual dismissal.



Gunther cant get his opinion straight anyway. He cant seem to decide whether its only when composers use loops or out of the box sound design libraries, or if its just the style itself he doesnt like.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 22, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> Gunther cant get his opinion straight anyway. He cant seem to decide whether its only when composers use loops or out of the box sound design libraries, or if its just the style itself he doesnt like.



It was mainly these choirs, chords and later the braaaaaams....  

And again, not to be misunderstood: I never said that I do not like trailers per se! There were and are some very good produced trailers. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Dean (Apr 22, 2013)

you know Gunther I'd love to hear one of your trailer cues?...(without the choirs,those chords,Braaaams,sound design/sfx/Dubstep/reverse hits & noises of course) 

D


----------



## Carles (Apr 22, 2013)

Tatu @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> This movie must be awesome!



It is, at least visually speaking.
I've worked in the movie (not music of course but visual effects, as graphic artist that's my job).
I did the textures for the starcraft used for bringing the baby Clark to Earth (well seen in trailer 3) and some robots too.
Didn't see the whole movie though, so cannot speak about screenplay and so on, but looks to me like probably is a good film. Can't wait for the crew premier.
All Kripton-related stuff (not seen too much in any trailer) looks just amazing.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## musophrenic (Apr 22, 2013)

Carles @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Tatu @ Thu Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > This movie must be awesome!
> ...



You, sir, are a star.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 23, 2013)

Dean @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> you know Gunther I'd love to hear one of your trailer cues?...(without the choirs,those chords,Braaaams,sound design/sfx/Dubstep/reverse hits & noises of course)
> 
> D



Huh...., there is nothing wrong with sound design, sfx and reverse hits..... .


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 23, 2013)

Carles @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Tatu @ Thu Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > This movie must be awesome!
> ...



Very cool, Carles!


----------



## Consona (Apr 23, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Carles @ Tue Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Tatu @ Thu Apr 18 said:
> ...


Indeed! I really like the way Kryptonian stuff looks in the trailer.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 24, 2013)

Carles @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Tatu @ Thu Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > This movie must be awesome!
> ...



Well, I based my statement mostly on the visual look of it. I hope that all the other aspects are on par with them...

Carles, you're awesome too, almost a rockstar in my world :D 
I work on somewhat visual field (architecture, modeling / visualizations - which are mostly extremely boring things today..) and know how much it can sometimes take to produce even a small detail to a whole. Movies today - such as this, obviously - are great examples of individuals doing their creative "thing" and summing them up - through tons of compromises - to a visually pleasing experiences. Seems like you did a good job there, congrats! BTW, how many artists, sculptors etc. worked on the project?


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 24, 2013)

Shit..Zimmer did it again...and i am not refering to the big percussion, long horn epic notes, awesome production and uncomplex harmonies..i am talking about the music moving me, thrilling me, giving me goosebumps. He should defintely be called Hans Shivers.

Loved the triplets reference and how the famous 7th major interval builds up to the big thing.

My most sincere congratulations to all the team involved on this!


----------



## Carles (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Tatu, I don't really know in this case as here at Weta Digital we got only a certain amount of shots. Other studios in Europe and the US got other shots so it's hard to estimate by my side.

The first projects I've worked on were TinTin and theSecret of the Unicorn and The Raise of the Planet of the Apes and in both cases the 100% of the CG content was produced here (of course same thing for The Hobbit, not only CG but everything).
However I have worked also on projects like Prometheus (I did the textures for that disgusting placental sack seen in the surgery scene) or Iron Man 3 or Men of Steel were the visual effects are done by several studios (that's quite usual).
As far as I know my references were pictures from the real asset which was sculpted in the US as well as the art concepts provided for the robots and armours (all armours that the real characters are wearing are computer generated) all coming from the client in the US.

I've been also in your case before (architectural or whatever) and while not specially boring for me (I loved 3d so much) it was terribly paid in Spain (I'm Spanish actually) to the extreme that you literally loose money by getting those jobs.
But yeah, working for the film industry is way more fun and as you say, the sum of all talents brings up amazing results.
Indeed I cannot complain about, I love this job.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Inductance (Apr 29, 2013)

The album's tracklist was recently released. Disk 2 looks interesting...

I'm hoping for an audiophile version, like TDKR! 

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Steel-Original-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B00C2U6EUG (http://www.amazon.com/Man-Steel-Origina ... B00C2U6EUG)

Disc: 1
1. Look to the Stars
2. Oil Rig
3. Sent here for a Reason
4. DNA
5. Goodbye My Son
6. If You Love These People
7. Krypton's Last
8. Terraforming
9. Tornado
10. You Die or I Do
11. Launch
12. Ignition
13. I Will Find Him
14. This is Clark Kent
15. I Have So Many Questions
16. Flight
17. What Are You Going to Do When You Are Not Saving the World?

Disc: 2
1. Man of Steel (Hans' Original Sketchbook)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> The trailer music in Rush is us - with Martin Tillman playing the cello. I'm way behind on "Lone Ranger"...but then so is everybody else. Some 28 hour days ahead for us!



:shock: 28 hour days??? That's the secret of living in LA. The days last longer!! :D 

Enjoyed the trailer and the music! Also, I really enjoyed the "Rush" mp3 track @Rctec released a while back! 

Anyone know who played guitar on that?

Brad


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2013)

Inductance @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> The album's tracklist was recently released. Disk 2 looks interesting...
> 
> I'm hoping for an audiophile version, like TDKR!
> 
> ...



Clips are now up at Amazon. They are short but they sound promising. Sounds like Hans used a lot of synths on this score which I'm pleased to hear. There's one track with an emotive solo cello (Tina Guo?) playing against electronics which sounds great. The brief sound clips seem to confirm what the trailer implied- that this take on Superman is more existential which is fine by me. Looking forward to picking up the deluxe edition.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually, very little synth - Moog here, a Zebra there...but the electronic sounds are eight pedal steel guitars joined by some titanium sculptures Chas Smith build for us. Bass pedal steel's where all strings are tuned to unison playing the bottom "A" on the piano. I wanted to keep it homemade, not electronic. Upright piano, nothing fancy.
But you will be able to download an app that lets you hear it all in DTS Headphone-x, which is full surround and height on your headphones by modeling my ears and how the score sounds through them with me sitting in my chair.
Always pushing the technology....
And there might be a few other nice things on there....
The cello is Ann-Marie Calhoun on her Stradivarius...


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 30, 2013)

Rctec @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> The cello is Ann-Marie Calhoun on her Stradivarius...



?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 30, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> Rctec @ Tue Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > The cello is Ann-Marie Calhoun on her Stradivarius...
> ...


He didn't just make violins!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 30, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Rctec @ Tue Apr 30 said:
> ...



Yes, I know, but I didn't know that Ann-Marie Calhoun also plays the cello.


----------



## Inductance (Apr 30, 2013)

Rctec @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> But you will be able to download an app that lets you hear it all in DTS Headphone-x...



Audio nerds like me appreciate this, Hans. While everyone else seems to care only about making everything smaller, cheaper, faster, at the expense of sound quality, it's good to see that you guys are working hard to deliver the best quality possible.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2013)

Rctec @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> Actually, very little synth - Moog here, a Zebra there...but the electronic sounds are eight pedal steel guitars joined by some titanium sculptures Chas Smith build for us. Bass pedal steel's where all strings are tuned to unison playing the bottom "A" on the piano. I wanted to keep it homemade, not electronic. Upright piano, nothing fancy.
> But you will be able to download an app that lets you hear it all in DTS Headphone-x, which is full surround and height on your headphones by modeling my ears and how the score sounds through them with me sitting in my chair.
> Always pushing the technology....
> And there might be a few other nice things on there....
> The cello is Ann-Marie Calhoun on her Stradivarius...



Nice! Thanks for clarifying. I love the textures.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 30, 2013)

My chess coach from Bulgaria, just told me he saw the movie and said it was fantastic! So I'm looking very much forward to seeing it, especially being a huge fan of Ironman, but will of course look forward to the soundtrack. Must be quite explosive.

Guy


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious but why doesn't Hans use Omnisphere? Is there some tres cool about Zebra that Omni doesn't do?


----------



## park bench (Apr 30, 2013)

@dcoscina: This post from a little while back:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=#3656706


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2013)

park bench @ Tue Apr 30 said:


> @dcoscina: This post from a little while back:
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=#3656706



Terrific thanks. What a great thread that is!!


----------



## dcoscina (May 6, 2013)

Check this link out. Great quality and you can hear a lot of timbal subtleties. This music kicks fuking ass! At 1:39 when that heroic part starts it just embodies Superman. Love this music!

https://soundcloud.com/watertowermusic/ ... er/s-LYFjd


----------



## ricother (May 11, 2013)

I watch it time and time again, moved, thrilled. Makes me remember why I want to make music.

Thank you, Hans o-[][]-o


----------



## Tatu (May 11, 2013)

That one piece is truly awesome. There really is just one Zimmer. I'm becoming a fanboy.


----------

